# Hello



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

So we have little Evie, had her for 2 weeks now, she had her 2nd injetions yesterday, so were getting ready to take her on her first walk this weekend! wish us luck!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she is lovely. bet you cant wait to get her out and about.


----------



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeh cant wait to take her out, just worried she wont come back when we let her off her lead! 
Hopefully she will be ok though, she is quite good at coming when we shout her now so fingers crossed she'll be fine, we'll just take lots of treats!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Evie Wilson said:


> Yeh cant wait to take her out, just worried she wont come back when we let her off her lead!
> Hopefully she will be ok though, she is quite good at coming when we shout her now so fingers crossed she'll be fine, we'll just take lots of treats!


 the earlier the better for letting her off lead, but you can always use a long line/drag line, even just a long bit of washing line, you let her drag it and you dont have to get right up to her to get her back you just have to stand on the line.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She look s lovely ... she ll be fine .. yeh let her off while she feels she does nt wantto be far from you and just always be more interesting than anything else.. lots of high piyched excited praise.. enjoy x


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Someone said to us to take them down to the local park and go in to the tennis courts and let em off in there. Don't forget to check around the perimeter first!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

triops said:


> Someone said to us to take them down to the local park and go in to the tennis courts and let em off in there. Don't forget to check around the perimeter first!


Definitely don't forget your poop bags in that case!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I love that first picture! So cute. Have fun on your walk!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow .. she is cute ..... Good luck with the walking (best part of dog ownership) ....

Let her off when you are good and ready ..... she will be fine 

Heel command when she is on the lead is an important one to master too.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwww she is lovely! I let Betty off from her first walk, was lucky that the Long Walk in Windsor is fenced off and away from the road in areas so I felt safe with it. I also made sure she knew I had treats with me before letting her off (I kept them in a clip it tupperware thing) and she quickly leanred to associate the noise of the tub being clicked open with her getting a treat and would come bounding back and then I could call her back too so it seemed to work!

Good luck though!

x


----------

